# Ever wondered what the flight deck looks like..



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

inside the space shuttle?

here she is. 360 hi-res view.
http://360vr.com/2011/06/22-discovery-flight-deck-opf_6236/index.html

i tell ya, the pilots and copilot seats dont look very comfy!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Just look @ all those buttons needing to be pushed & knobs waiting to be turned. lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I Only saw 1 bad thing.... they were using a dell laptop.....


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

A billion dollar spacecraft and they had to use drop lights and about 20,000 Velcro strips. I also see some ductape usage.LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

actually, velcro was invented by/for nasa........... So no surprise there.

And as I learned the other day: "Nothing says poor craftsmanship like wrinkles in your duct-tape!" lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

True story


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Stogi said:


> I also see some ductape usage.LOL


 
Yes....but not wrinkles in it!


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I Only saw 1 bad thing.... they were using a dell laptop.....


I thought the same thing. lol. Kinda makes you wonder if all those switches and buttons really work...or some just for show? :silly:


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well it looks like all business in there for sure. 
I doubt they feel much pressure in space while sitting in those chairs. But takeoff and landing is a bich.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The stuff at the aerospace museum looks about the same era.
That looks like an ejector seat from a WWII bomber.

On a positive note I did see a Canadian Flag


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

^^ That's the "Master Dump Valve" for the john and linked to Google Earth. It automatically activates over Newfie's.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^ Watch it.. At least we have a space program...


----------

